# Replacing Busted Water Heater....hard To Do???



## 4Griffins (Mar 11, 2008)

So, it turns out that I did not winterize my water heater correctly....









Yep, it busted. Needs a whole new unit. To have it replaced by the dealer is just over $800. A new heater might cost about $400 roughly. Is it hard to replace for someone that is mildly handy, or should this be left to the professionals???

Thanks.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You need this thread: I Guess I Forgot To Drain Something, Water heater

You might PM malibutay to see how his install went as he hasn't updated the thread yet.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Take about 1 hour if you take your time.

Pay attention to the wires, which will be the hardest thing. You will want to make sure you get some butyl tape to seal the flange of the heater as it is put into the side of the trailer.


----------

